# 2013 Camelbak HAWG NV



## Triptube (3. Januar 2013)

Moin,

habe seit ca. zwei Wochen den neuen 2013 Camelbak HAWG NV.
Habe davor knapp zwei Jahre den Vorgänger getragen.





Der alte wahr schon ein sehr guter Trink Rucksack, aber der neue ist von der Anpassung bzw. vom Sitz auf dem Rück, eine wahre Freude !!! 
So was von perfektem Sitz hatte ich persönlich noch nie ! Immer hatte es eine kleine Problematik gegeben. Bei Deuter (Jahrelang gefahren z.B. BIKE I),empfand ich die Rückenbelüftung nie sehr optimal gelöst.
Der "alte" HAWG NV hatte vom Feeling her eine schon sehr angenehme Rücken Belüftung, allerdings empfand ich den Sitz nie so perfekt, egal ob voll oder im leeren Pack zustand.
Beim neuen 2013 passt irgend wie alles zusammen ! 
Passform ist wie gesagt ein Knaller, die Fächer Aufteilung ist wieder mal sehr gut gelungen. Der neue schmale Bauchgurt trägt sich trotz meiner anfänglichen Skepsis sehr angenehm ohne zu drücke. die neuen belüfteten Schultergurte, sitzen auch sehr gut obwohl sie einen Tick breiter geworden sind. Die Schultergurte haben jetzt eine front seitige Belüftung´s Öffnungen. oben auf den Schultergurten, ist jetzt eine zusätzliche Schlaufe  für den Trinkschlau, wo durch die Führung bzw. halt für einen Tube Director (wenn man einen verwendet so wie ich), wesentlich besser geworden ist. Dreht sich der Schlauch nicht mehr weg.
Das Belüftung´s verhalten, empfinde ich jetzt schon als sehr angenehm, gegen über der alten Variante und Deuter so wie so.
Im Frühling/Sommer wird es sich dann richtig beweisen müssen ! 





Wer hat sonst schon Erfahrungen mit dem guten Stück ?
Ob negativ oder positiv ist ja egal ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Striver2013 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin, moin Gemeinde

Habe nun auch seit einer Woche den Camelbak. Bisher konnte ich den Rucksack allerdings nur "trailready" packen da auf Grund von Wetter und Zeitmangel noch keine Ausfahrt möglich war. 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität und auch die Aufteilung sind in der von Camelbak gewohnten Qualität.
Nach dem ersten Eindruck bin ich bisher voll und ganz mit dem Kauf zufrieden.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten werde ich dann hier auch meinen Eindruck vom Tragekomfort posten können. 
Wünsch vorerst allen einen guten Start in 2013.

Grüße aus Bayern

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2013)

Ich überlege mir diese kommende Saison einen neuen Rucksack zuzulegen....habe bisher den Mayhem (angebl. 11L Stauraum), der wird mir aber für laange Touren (mal ein Merinolangarm und Regenjacke und so einpacken können) wie ich sie vorhabe definitv zu klein - eine zweilagige Regenjacke passt mit 3L Blase so graaaade rein.

Die Qualität finde ich super, Verarbeitung top. Hatte mir auch Vaude und Deuter im Netz angeschaut, und Berichte gelesen - aber irgendwie vertraue ich dann doch den Pionieren....

Wie würdet ihr die Platzangaben beurteilen? Kriegt man da genug rein für Ein- oder gar ZWei-Tagestouren?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Triptube (9. Januar 2013)

Moin,

von meiner Warte aus, kann ich das bejahen ! 
Neu ist im großen Innenbereich, ein separates Fach, was mit einer Kordel noch mal zugezogen werden kann. Das ist nicht schlecht wenn man doch mal was Nasse Klamotten transportieren will, oder eben eine Regenjacke separat packen kann ohne das die anderen Sachen nass werden.
Platz ist genug für eine zwei Tages Tour ! 
Er hat auch eine sehr gute Anbringung der Kompression´s Gurte ! 

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen !? 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2013)

Danke auf jeden Fall.  und


----------



## Striver2013 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zwar immer noch kein praktische Erfahrung, da ich zugegebenermaßen ein Warmduscher bin und die in Bayern vorherrschenden Temperaturen und Schneeverhältnisse nicht dazu angetan sind, mich zu einer mehrtägigen Biketour zu verführen, aber mein H.A.W.G ist nun mal vollständig gepackt.
- kompletter zweiter Klamottensatz
- Multitool 
- Canyon Dämpferpumpe
- Airgun
- Ersatzschlauch
- Regenjacke
- Powerbars und Gels
- diverse Karten
- First Aid Kit
- und diverse Kleinkram

Fazit: Alles findest seinen Platz und der Rucksack verliert immer noch nicht seine Form.

Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## RUDO (10. Mai 2013)

Die Verarbeitungs-Qualität ist absolut top und das neue Belüftungssystem funktioniert bestens. Den Tragekomfort finde ich auch super angenehm (ist natürlich individuell verschieden); hatte zuvor den Deuter Bike-1 und finde der HAWG bequemer.

Für eine 2-Tagestour würde ich eher einen etwas grösseren Rucksack empfehlen; wenn die Trinkblase gefüllt ist wird es sehr schnell recht eng im HAWG. Ich stopfte eine Softshell-Jacke rein und habe noch Platz für bspw. ein kleineres Badetuch oder Ellbogenschoner im äusseren (halboffenen) Fach, dann ist aber fertig. Proviant musste dann aus Platzgründen in einem der "Organizer-Fächer" verstaut werden.

Schade, dass das Organizer-Fach zweigeteilt ist und dadurch nicht so gut zugänglich ist - hier hätte ein Einzelfach zum 'runterklappen' einen grossen Vorteil gebracht. Zudem hätte mMn der Reissverschluss dieser Fächer tiefer gehen können, so muss jetzt 'gegraben' werden, da Riegel und Werkzeuge etc. darin verschwinden.

Die zwei kleinen, etwa 3cm breiten, Unterteilungen im rechten Organizer-Fach sind für viele Tools, Sackmesser oder CO2-Patronen zu tief mit 15 cm, so dass diese hinunter gleiten und nur mühsam wieder rausgefischt werden können. Hier hilft nur, die Fächer mit bspw. Stoffresten auszustopfen, so dass Biketool etc. nicht komplett darin verschwinden.

Super finde ich die beiden mit Reissverschluss versehenen Hüfttaschen am Bauchgurt - im Winter stecke ich da beim Hochfahren gerne mal die Brille rein (ziehe ich wegen Beschlagen aus) und auch das Handy oder eine kleinere Schnappschuss-Kamera passen rein und sind somit schnell griffbereit ohne dass der Rucksack ausgezogen werden muss.

Was ich als grösstes Manko ansehe, ist die Weite/Länge des Brustgurtes. Ich bin nicht speziell schlank, habe aber auch keinen Bodybuilder-Brustkorb und der geschlossene Gurt ist bereits völlig angespannt. Bei kälteren Temperaturen, wenn ich eine Softshelljacke trage, wird dieser Gurt sooo eng, dass ich ihn kaum mehr schliessen kann. Für Leute mit grösserem Brustumfang unbrauchbar...


----------



## RUDO (12. Mai 2013)

_Nachtrag wegen PM-Anfragen betreffend Brustgurtlänge und Fächertiefe:_

Mein Brustumfang in normaler Haltung und eingeatmet beträgt 109 cm. Der Brustgurt-Halter kann natürlich nach oben und unten verschoben werden und dadurch wird mehr oder weniger Gurtlänge benötigt. Ich muss ihn bis mind. 10 cm über die Brust schieben, damit der Riemen ohne einzuengen passt - bequemer wäre er (für mich) etwa 2-3 cm über den Brustwarzen. Bodybuilder und "gutgebaute"  Frauen müssen den Brustgurt des Camelbak HAWG NV vermutlich bis knapp unter das Schlüsselbein hoch schieben (weis nicht was "Standard" wäre..); also unbedingt anprobieren vor Kauf! Sollte sowieso klar sein.

Hier noch Bilder zur Tiefe der Fächer:

_Tiefe der beiden Front-Fächer beim Camelbak HAWG NV_




_Tiefe der zwei schmalen Organizer-Fächer beim Camelbak HAWG NV_




_Hier noch der Hacken zur Helmbefestigung beim Camelbak HAWG NV_


----------



## maddin2306 (26. Juni 2013)

Danke für die vielen brauchbaren Erfahrungsberichte und Infos. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem tagestourtauglichen Rucksack mit Trinksystem. Hatte den Deuter Race Exp Air auf. Gefiel mir vom Tragegefühl und Rückenbelüftung gut. Aber die Fächer bzw. Fachaufteilung finde ich nicht so gelungen. Camelbak führt der Shop leider nicht. 

Oasprey-Rucksäcke konnten mich auch nicht überzeugen.

Ich denke ich werde mir den HAWG NV mal bestellen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin bisher nur 2 mal mit dem HAWG NV im Bikepark unterwegs gewesen, war vom sitz aber äußerst begeistert. Ich trage den Rucksack über Leatt Brace und TLD Jacket und er saß besser als der Lobo, den ich sonst verwende. Ein großerer Rucksack war einfach nötig, weil ich unterwegs alles irgendwo verstauen muss: 3 Liter Blase, Regenjacke, Wechselhose, Protektoren, Werkzeug (Pumpe + Dämpferpumpe, Schlauch, Inbusschlüssel, Engländer), Fresserei und Erstehilfekit. Nicht so überragend ist die Helmhalterung für Fullfacehelme, aber das geht zur Not auch so. Zur Belüftung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich den Rucksack noch nie ohne Protektor gefahren bin.
Für Tagestouren nehme ich aber weiterhin nur den Lobo, weil ich maximal eine dünne Jacke mit nehme.


----------



## TheBrad (3. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal ist das Teil in "pirate black" nun dunkelgrün oder schwarz? Auf allen Fotos im Internet ist der entweder pechschwarz oder rot. Meiner ist grad in dunkelgrün angekommen 







Lohnt sich's den nochmal woanders zu ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (4. Juli 2013)

Schwarz sollte er schon sein !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## maddin2306 (5. Juli 2013)

Also ich hatte mich auch für den HAWG entschieden und vor ein Tagen kam er an - in schwarz.
Beim biken habe ich ihn leider noch nicht getestet. 
Aber er sitzt so schonmal toll und die Fachaufteilung gefällt mir gut.


----------



## TheBrad (7. Juli 2013)

So, hab ihn nun auch in schwarz (rechtes Modell), und mit Trinksystem - keine Ahnung warum auch dunkelgrüne Versionen kursieren:






Das Camelbak-Trinksystem hat sich wirklich gelohnt, finde ich wesentlich durchdachter als den Deuter Streamer und es lässt sich leichter trinken.

Kurze Einschätzung zum HAWG NV:

Pro:
- separates Fach für die Trinkblase (Blase muss nicht in den vollen Rucksack gestopft werden)
- bessere Facheinteilung als Deuter
- besseres Trinksystem
- das von außen zugängliche Stopf-Fach hat was  (dafür gibts halt keine Netztaschen)

Contra:
- Tragekomfort: Durch die festen Platten etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, man spürt den Rucksack schon auf dem Rücken. Ist aber nicht tragisch.
- Bauchgurt-Taschen sind schlechter erreichbar als gedacht
- Raincover ist etwas fummeliger als beim Deuter und nicht zum Trocknen abnehmbar

Insgesamt aber ein vernünftiger, wenn auch nicht perfekter Rucksack mit ausreichend Platz für Tagestouren.


----------



## bommel- (13. August 2013)

Nunja ich merke jeden Rucksack am Rücken.

Ist es einfach nur komisch am anfang bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat oder drückts schon arg wenn der Rucksack voll beladen ist?


----------



## americo (11. Januar 2014)

gibt's eigentlich inzwischen neuere noch weitere erfahrungen mit dem hawg nv?
v.a. was dieses ziemlich "spacige" NV tragesystem betrifft.
da gibt ja durchaus auch  kritische stimmen, die druckstellen bemängeln.

evtl. hat ja zufällig jemand einen vergleich zum raptor 14 von osprey.
wär ja ein vergleichbarer konkurrent.
deutlich leichter, anscheinend sogar noch besser verarbeitet, ansonsten ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Triptube (11. Januar 2014)

Moin,

als kritisch würde ich die Aussagen nun nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, jeder hat nun mal ein anderes Tragegefühl und einen längeren bzw. kürzeren Rücken.
Ich persönlich habe jetzt nach einem Jahr, sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem "neuen"NV System. Was die Belüftung und die Druckverteilung bzw. den Sitz bei einer Tour, wie auch mal XC Fahrten anbetrifft, war es am Anfang natürlich erst mal Gewöhnung´s bedürftig, eben dann auch bis dato der beste, was ich auf meinem Buckel getragen habe.
Der Osprey, ist auf jeden Fall auch ein sehr interessanter Back Pack !
Obwohl ich glaube das spätestens auf der Eurobike 2014, wieder ein neuer H.A.W.G. NV erscheinen wird !? Da alle zwei Jahre was neues bei Camelbak kommt !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (29. Januar 2014)

ich habe letzte Woche mal versucht mir den Hawg NV live anzuschaun und ihn evtl. mal mit nem Osprey Raptor  in Natura zu vergleichen.
Mir ging's v.a. auch um die Größe, evtl. im Vergleich zum Raptor 10.
Leider war sowohl in Regensburg als auch in München bei beiden Fehlanzeige.

Momentan ist offensichtlich eine etwas blöde Zeit sich (vor Ort) einen Fahrradrucksack zu kaufen.

Wobei es z.b. die Deuter Rucksäcke zum Abwinken gegeben hätte, auch den kleineren Mule hätte ich sogar recht günstig gefunden, nur hat dieser diese s..blöden Hüfttaschen ohne Reisverschluss...

Die Deuter Compact (Air) EXP 10/12 wären eine Alternative zum Hawg, die wiederum sind beide trotz geringem Volumen sogar etwas schwerer.

Den Osprey Syncro 15 hab ich gefunden, vom Tragesystem her ganz interessant, ähnlich dem Deuter Aircomfort, aber keine Hüfttaschen, dafür gibt's den auch ohne Trinksystem...

So langsam glaube ich, ich lasse das mit dem Osprey Raptor bleiben und werd einfach den Hawg NV bestellen.
Zumal's den auch nur inkl. Trinkblase gibt, er relativ teuer ist, er keinen Regenschutz hat.

Der Hawg NV scheint wirklich der beste Kompromiss zu sein, er könnte zwar etwas leichter sein, ist evtl. auch etwas groß für nur mal ne kürzere Runde, dafür komplett ausgestattet, relativ günstig ohne Blase, mit Hüfttaschen...

Ich verfolge die Neuerungen bei Camelbak nicht wirklich, der 2014er Mule hat lediglich eine andere Farbgebung bekommen, vom 14er Hawg hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)

Moin,

so gibt was neues für 2015 ! Wie ich schon schrieb, gibt es ja alle zwei Jahre was neues bei Camelbak.


----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)

Neues verlängertes Unteres Polster Teil, die Luft Kanäle sind auch noch mal optimiert und vergrößert worden.

Hier noch mal der ganze Artikel dazu:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/06/19...big-volume-plus-more-updates-across-the-line/


----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)




----------



## StudiBiker (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Bericht zum Hawg: Werd mir den demnächst wohl auch zulegen. Aber der neue Kudo sieht auch gut aus, vor allem weil er etwas größer ist.

Fahre seit Jahren einen Deuter Singletrail der mich seit Jahren nervt. Hab mir vor etwa 2 Monaten einen Camelbak Lobo für kürzere Touren gekauft und bin hin und weg.


----------



## maddin2306 (15. Juli 2014)

Ganz toll. Dachte, mit dem Hawg hätte ich ein hochwertiges Produkt angeschafft. Am Samstag is mir der linke Brustgurt weggefallen. Zum Glück im Stand beim absetzen. Die Naht ging auf :-( Und das, obwohl ich den Rucksack erst das zweite mal getragen habe. War noch nie richtig im Einsatz! 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Triptube (15. Juli 2014)

Moin,

du bist bis jetzt der erste der von so einem Verarbeitungs Mangel berichtet. Ist dann wirklich mit der "heißen" Nadel genäht worden.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## yes2weekend (11. August 2014)

Wann wird die 2015ner Version vom Hawg NV zu kaufen sein?


----------



## MTB_Django (12. August 2014)

Ich hab einen M.U.L.E. von 2013 in Orange. Allerdings kein NV. Hatte da ein Schnäppchen gemacht mit dem hier im Bikemarkt. Rucksack war neu. Klasse Rucksack und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass das Wasser in der Blase gut Kühl gehalten wird, oder täusche ich mich? Kommt ja beim nuckeln und Saugen  irgendwie kalt raus, trotz recht sommerlichem Wetter.

Allerdings nur eine Kleine Warnung: Die Halter für den Helm können unter Umständen verhaken und, wenn man nicht aufpasst mit dem Abnehmen des Helmes auch den Helmriemen beschädigen. Das ist mir passiert, allerdings nicht schlimm.


----------



## Triptube (12. August 2014)

Moin, 

die Isolierung ist wirklich sehr gut ! Bei mir bleibt die Flüssigkeit auch über Stunden angenehm kühl.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Triptube (23. August 2014)

Moin,

so, habe mir heute bei meinem Großhändler, den neuen H.A.W.G. NV 2015 vorbestellt. 
Liegt bei satten 149,95 € ! 
Soll so ca. um den 14.12.14 aufschlagen. Wird aber bestimmt früher werden. 
Optisch in ganz schwarz jetzt ! Oder in blau mit neon gelben Reißverschlüssen.
Optisch einige veränderungen im Detail.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (13. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

habe gestern, sehnsüchtig erwartet, meinen neuen H.A.W.G. NV 2015/16, bekommen.

Hier der neue Threat: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/camelbak-h-a-w-g-nv-2015-16.739209/

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## flyingcruiser (30. November 2016)

Mein HAWG NV von 2013 ging jetzt zurück zu Camelbak. Die untere Platte der Rückwand löste sich auf und innen auch eine Naht. Bin gespannt, ob der Umtausch problemlos verläuft. Generell bin ich von der Verarbeitung nicht so überzeugt gewesen. Gerade die Nähte sind teilweise schlampig verarbeitet. Ob ich den neuen behalte oder direkt verkaufe weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## flyingcruiser (15. Dezember 2016)

Der Austausch verlief problemlos, jedoch habe ich den Rucksack direkt weiterverkauft, da ich bereits anderweitig Ersatz gefunden habe.


----------



## Baitman (9. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen tagesrucksack da mein 12 l Deuter schon an die Grenze kommt und mir auch etwas zu kurz ist bei 1,84m. Habe mir alle möglichen bestellt. Vaude Splash 20+5, Osprey Escapist 18 und Synchro 20, Jack Wolfskin Moab 20 und den Hawg 17.
Von der Haptik und Optik ist der Hawg ganz klar vorne. Aber bepackt auf dem Rücken sitzt er bei mir überhaupt nicht. Zuerst wird der Hüftgurt eingestellt, das der Rucksack auf der Hüfte aufliegt, dann die Schultergurte zum Schluss der Brustgurt. Wenn ich das so mache liegt das oberste Rückenpolster weder im stehen noch auf dem Rad am Rücken an. Was fehlt ist hier ist ein Gurt oben am Ansatz um den Rucksack näher an den Rücken zu ziehen. Wie zb beim Osprey oben zu sehen. Ist euch das noch nicht aufgefallen, oder ist mein Rücken zu lang? Der Osprey in M/L kann ich viel präziser Einstellen, der liegt schön an. Schade... Wie sitzt der Rucksack bei euch?


----------

